# USMCA.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dairy farmers pleased with the new agreement.....and some dairy farmers owe Trump an apology.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/dairy-farmers-across-us-pleased-with-us-mexico-canada-agreement/


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

They will just shoot themselves in the foot. Big guys are still expanding at 1000 hd capacities.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Yep big guys are still expanding little guys are still folding.. I could not believe it I heard another 200 Cow Dairy in the neighborhood was ordered by the bank to sell out by the end of the year.. I also saw 300 Cow Dairy nearby they are starting to sell land off but plan to continue to milk with a much smaller land base.. again the nasty rumor we're hearing all these cattle are getting sold for a fraction of what they're worth. A lot of ending up at these Mega Dairies all fueled by foreign money & foreign investors. .. I think we have the wrong idea here and the end result will not make America great again... I'm thinking to see a reversal in this area it'll take time ..12 years ago to Mega grocery stores put everything out of business.. those medium-sized grocery stores were sold for pennies fortunately the Mennonites bought them and today those are profitable grocery stores there owls are full from morning to night the mega places do all right but not strong like they do in other areas.. ...localy there's people who say these small dairy farms should have gone out of business there's no time for any dairy farm that produces less than 1 tractor trailer load of milk per day...


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Here in Michigan, we lost about 10% of our dairies (measured by reduced licenses that you need HERE) in the last year, but are milking more cows and producing more milk per cow. The 10% are definitely small guys (those with less than 200-250 cows).

Larry


----------

